# September On The "Red Line"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Fall Harvest On The Move*

We hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend. It's only fitting that we were working over the stretch taking Redfish in the slot and beyond. We've been working with bait over a variety of area structures. Water levels have come up a bit allowing us to shift our focus to other productive areas. 

*Seasonal Shifts*

Transitions are underway heading into the Teal, Dove, and Texas Alligator Season openers. Southerly winds are backing down giving way to variations of North and ENE winds. This has dropped off a few Hummingbirds here at the lodge and Teal are showing over our flooded locations. Maturing shrimp and other finfish are staging up for migrations out of the bays and this is certainly a positive catalyst for fishing moving forward into October/November. 

*Night Time/Right Time*

As crops are coming out of the fields, droves of wild hogs are plowing into them. We are now offering Night Vision Hog/Fish combinations trips for groups looking to pull the trigger and set the hook now through the end of September. Lodging/meals; guided fishing; bait; cutting edge Night Vision hog hunts in a neat and tight logistics package are our signature, minimum party of 3.

*Texas** Lizards*

The RPM gauge is pegged to the red line here in September and the first big opener will be the 2013 Texas Alligator Season. After last years Gatorfest Win with a 13'1" lizard, we ponder the chances again this season. The work has already begun as the gear comes together retooling lines; scouting; and, getting everything together. Yea, we are pumped for the rush that is Texas Alligator Hunting!

Come see us when you get a chance!

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or Pin us on *Pinterest*and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

